# Smaller Version of Chuck's Single



## Superfast (Dec 27, 2008)

I started this engine about 3 months ago and got side tracked until last week. I just finished it up (atleast the first part of the project) about a week ago. It is a smaller version of Chuck's Famous Single engine. This one is a 2 cycle version, as I didn't have any small gears to make it a 4 cycle. The flywheels measure 2" diameter, it has a .500 stroke with a .600 bore. The valve came out pretty small, the 4 screws holding it together are 0-80 cap screws. Instead of using a standard cam, I used a 0-08 cap screw to operate the valve linkage. 


<a href="http://www.scottsrc.com/machining/horizontal1.jpg"><img src="http://www.scottsrc.com/machining/thumbs/horizontal1.jpg"></a>

<a href="http://www.scottsrc.com/machining/horizontal2.jpg"><img src="http://www.scottsrc.com/machining/thumbs/horizontal2.jpg"></a>

<a href="http://www.scottsrc.com/machining/horizontal3.jpg"><img src="http://www.scottsrc.com/machining/thumbs/horizontal3.jpg"></a>

<a href="http://www.scottsrc.com/machining/horizontal4.jpg"><img src="http://www.scottsrc.com/machining/thumbs/horizontal4.jpg"></a>

It still needs alot of cleaning and polishing, but seems to run decent, Here is a video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95T4c9B7Xu4[/ame]

As you can see in the video the left hand side of the crank is a little off and causes a slight wobble in the flywheel. This will be fixed during the next part of the project. I am going to try and add a flyweight governor to it and make it run like a hit or miss engine. So far I have built a new crank, 2 new flywheels and have a trial assembly of the governor.

Scott


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats great Scott.  :bow: Chucks engines are a lot of fun. I see you like fins too. ;D
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## cfellows (Dec 28, 2008)

Dang, Scott, you really did a nice job on that engine. I like your changes to the frame and the stepped valve extension. What size ball did you use for the slave valve?

Chuck


----------



## Superfast (Dec 28, 2008)

Gail: I tried it first with just a plain aluminum cylinder, but it looked like it needed something. I put it back in the lathe and cut the fins, it looks alot better, kind of like there is more "going on"! I may change it in the future to look more like a hit or miss engine by adding a square shaped cylinder with water jacket.

Chuck: The slave exhaust valve uses the sliding piston/2 ports into the cylinder design. The piston is .187 dia and the ports into the cylinder are 3/32. The length of the piston valve matches the center to center distance of the ports into the cylinder. I believe this was one of your earlier designs prior to using the balls for valves. I ended up using cut down ball point pen springs for both valves, at first I thought they would be too strong, but they seem to be working well.

Scott


----------



## dreeves (Dec 28, 2008)

Scott,

Great looking engine. I just started building Chucks single yesterday. I am also going to try to make act like a hit and miss. I am going to try to use a motified version of brians flyball type. It will instead of holding the Exhaust valve open which this engine does not have it will stop the air to the intake valve. I will share when I get to that point.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 28, 2008)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> Scott,
> 
> Great looking engine. I just started building Chucks single yesterday. I am also going to try to make act like a hit and miss. I am going to try to use a motified version of brians flyball type. It will instead of holding the Exhaust valve open which this engine does not have it will stop the air to the intake valve. I will share when I get to that point.



Leaving the valve motion intact and stopping the air supply with an additional, governed valve isn't something I thought of.

Chuck


----------



## Superfast (Dec 28, 2008)

I am taking the same route (basically) as a hit or miss engine. I am planning on the governor stopping the intake valve from opening, without it opening, the slave exhaust valve will stay open allowing the engine to free-wheel. I'll have to start another thread in the "Work in Progress" section and show some of the new parts I have built.

Dreeves: Adding a flyball type governor to the engine is a neat idea. I may have to go that route if my current plan fails (not that I am planning for failure  ). There is plenty of room on the other side of the engine frame to add mounting for a fylball governor and possiably an additional air valve. Keep us posted as to how it is comming along.

Scott


----------



## dreeves (Dec 28, 2008)

Scott, 

your right I was going to use to other side to control the air with a valve that opens and closes with the flyballs.


----------

